# Outside wear on front tires



## zmartin07 (May 2, 2015)

I've been looking but all I find is issues for inside wear 
But my issue is out side wear on my front tires 
Is this a suspension or alignment issue? If it's suspension what is needed to correct issue


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Change thr radius rod bushings and strut mounts with bearings and then get alignment


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What he said.


----------

